# Best EI dosage for 10-20 Gallon with shrimps



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey

Thought maybe I can skip the whole personal testing phase and ask anyone who has a 10-20 gallon planted tank ei dosing.. what's the optimal ei dosing ratios you can suggest? I have a 15 gallon co2 running and a T5NO light. Pretty heavily planted

Don't want to keep testing and end up with more dead shrimps. I've had shrimp massacres in the past following the standard ei dosing ratios...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

What substrate are you using and what kind of shrimps do you have? If they're cherry shrimps, high co2 and EI is fine. You don't really have to dose EI levels to get a good tank. Seachem's Flourish and AquaVitro line works well for me.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

What trace mixture are you using? I have only had problems with shrimp (Amano and Cherry) when using EI and attempting to substitute a commercial trace mixture (Seachem).


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

not sure what your askin, are you looking for the best ei dosing regimen? If you are referring to EI then there is only really one. if you are refering to pmdd then that could differ. Also you need to let us know what kind of substrate and type of shrimp you have


----------

